# Is it me or does this horse jump weird?



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks normal to me... just a little flat


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't see the problem.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

I don't see anything awkward about it?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd love to take that mare for a spin. Looks to me like she's got a lot of scope, and is just saying "common, I can jump bigger than this!!" (Though I applaud the owners for not pushing her too far, too fast.)


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

The "weirdness" you are seeing is due to her not using her neck at all. If she would use her neck, it would make the jump a little less awkward.


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

. Forgive me haha! I'm clueless about comformation and a horse's form over jumps. it just looked a little more forward of a jump then I usually see

yeah I am interested in her. She looks like a good hunter and dressage horse.


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

Doesn't look weird to me but I should get you a video of my horse jumping. Oh boy he has one funky jump. He has the coolest back end but his front is not so attractive over the lower jumps. Now he looks awkward.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Weird? No. Awkward at times? Sometimes. In particular when she doesn't get to the distance perfectly she's not certain what to do with her body, sometimes rushes, usually jumps a bit flat, which is perfectly normal for a more green horse (which I'm assuming she is). At 1:15 particularly she didn't get to a good spot and got a little funky. But she looks like a jumper to me, not a hunter.


----------



## romargrey (Apr 11, 2010)

nice horse and could be put together a bit more in her form. I would like the rider to hold her together more but these are very small jumps for this horse and so you don't really see the horse's ability. I think she is capable of much more jump and probably would use herself better and then you would see better form and bascule.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice horse, nice nature. 

I agree with others, she could probably make those jumps in her sleep. I would tend to increase her tempo a little, encourage her hindquarters to support more of her weight which will encourage her to engage them more as she jumps.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't think she looks weird, I think she just looks bored silly!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

What I see is a horse that hangs its knees over the jumps. Not a trait I like very much.


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> I don't think she looks weird, I think she just looks bored silly!


You guys are making me want to look into her some more . I'll email the seller with a few questions.


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> What I see is a horse that hangs its knees over the jumps. Not a trait I like very much.


yeah It did seem a bit like his backlegs were just passengers going along for the ride lol.


----------



## polkapiggy (Jul 30, 2009)

i've seen weirder xD there's a horse i used to loan called Bruce, boy he had a weird jump! He'd sort of stop before the jump, jump his front feet over it together, then seperate his back legs and buck to get over the rest! XD


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

she doesnt look like shes hanging her knees at all. they arent really tight, but shes also not trying very hard.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I agree she looks green and like she's not always sure where to put all of her body. I think she would make a cute hunter or jumper.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

She's a sweety. I agree that she could go higher easily. I like her movement, she seems very willing and eager to please


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

She actually hops with her hinds and tucks them under her instead of following through her back and flicking her hinds away, this is soooo common in thoroughbreds! But she doesn't seem to struggle with her fences so shouldn't pose a problem! 
She's nice! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

